

Show HN: Play Minesweeper on Twitter - namuol
https://github.com/namuol/minetweeter

======
pavel_lishin
What font is used to show the minesweeper example in the readme? It survives
copy-and-pastes into other editors:
[http://i.imgur.com/21QzHYJ.png](http://i.imgur.com/21QzHYJ.png)

~~~
Hytosys
Those characters are fullwidth unicode characters[1] that Monaco apparently
does not provide (an application or system default is used).

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halfwidth_and_fullwidth_forms](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halfwidth_and_fullwidth_forms)

~~~
Raphmedia
Bingo!

ｈｅｒｅ ｉｓ ａｎ ｅｘａｍｐｌｅ

(This may or may not display on your device)

Edit: Here are some other nice unicode examples:

🄷🄰🄲🄺🄴🅁 🄽🄴🅆🅂 𝐇𝐚𝐜𝐤𝐞𝐫 𝐍𝐞𝐰𝐬 ђคςкєг ภєฬร 🅗🅐🅒🅚🅔🅡 🅝🅔🅦🅢 ʜᴀᴄᴋᴇʀ ɴᴇᴡꜱ 𝕳𝖆𝖈𝖐𝖊𝖗 𝕹𝖊𝖜𝖘 нα¢кєя
ηєωѕ

~~~
ChrisGranger
About half of these work on my Windows Vista machine. Curiously, the third-
last example works except for the S.

Is there a font one could install so all of these are visible?

~~~
Raphmedia
The last time I had such an issue was because I hadn't installed them when
installing the OS of the machine... that being said, it was win95, so I have
no idea.

------
Fishrock123
Haha, that was fun. :P
[https://twitter.com/minetweeter_/status/606481421633482752](https://twitter.com/minetweeter_/status/606481421633482752)

------
eridal
awesome!

Here there is a tweet-based chess robot:
[https://twitter.com/chess_robot](https://twitter.com/chess_robot)

although your UI looks better

~~~
Rainymood
Darn! I had this awesome idea! Somebody else has done it already!

Oh well, might do it anyway :)

~~~
eridal
haha I thought the same! I made a quick check, and that account popped up

let me know if you'll build something

\--

bright minds think alike ;)

